# 3 Bildschirme mit einer Onboard Grafik nutzen



## Merrel (4. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

Ich hatte letztens einen Plausch mit einem Kollegen in dem er meinte das man 3 Monitore nur über eine Grafikkarte anschließen kann. Zudem sagte er das ein Mainboard zwar HDMI, DVI und VGA anbieten kann aber nur 2 dieser Schnittstellen genutzt werden kann weil eine Integrierte Grafikeinheit zu schwach sei um alle 3 zu befeuern.

Ich meinte nur hingegen das ich vermutet dass das nicht richtig ist.

Meine Frage nun. Könnte man einen Celeron unter einem MSI H81M-E34 laufen lassen mit 3 Monitoren?


----------



## markus1612 (4. April 2015)

Welche CPU hast du denn? 

Prinzipiell kann aber jede IGPU 3 Monitore ansteuern (hab auf der Intelseite mal ein paar Desktop CPUs aller Generationen durchgeschaut).


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> Zudem sagte er das ein Mainboard zwar HDMI, DVI und VGA anbieten kann aber nur 2 dieser Schnittstellen genutzt werden kann weil eine Integrierte Grafikeinheit zu schwach sei um alle 3 zu befeuern.



Hängt von der Auflösung der Monitore ab, geht aber prinzipiell.


----------



## Merrel (4. April 2015)

Hey Leute, hatte da jetzt mal an den billigsten Celeron des 1150 Sockels gedacht. Der soll 3 Monitore in Full HD (60 Herz) anzeigen lassen.


----------



## markus1612 (4. April 2015)

Zum Arbeiten reicht die IGPU auf 3 Monitoren, wobei xie Auflösung da egal ist.

Welcher Celeron denn genau? Wenns der G1840 ist, der kann 3 Monitore ansteuern.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. April 2015)

Die iGPU muss aber dafür viel ackern, von den Stromsparfunktionen wirst du also nie etwas sehen, und die Temperaturen werden sicher die CPU ordentlich erhöhen.


----------



## Merrel (4. April 2015)

Auch wenn man auf allen 3 parallel ein Full HD Video abspielen würde?

Edit: Genau den meinte ich. Aber dann ganz normal Office zu betreiben wäre weiterhin kein Problem oder? Also Excel, Browser usw.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. April 2015)

Also 3 x Windows Desktop zum arbeiten is da absolut kein Problem.. aber 3 x nen HD Video rendern.. da geht der CPU definitiv der Saft wohl aus... un das wäre glaub mit ner dezidierten GPU auch so. Aber Bildschirme kannst eigentlich dran hängen was du Anschlüsse hast.
Seit Windows Vista kann Windows mit bis zu 8 GPU und 24 Bildschirmen problemlos arbeiten....


----------



## Merrel (4. April 2015)

Na wie gut das nach Rendern keiner gefragt hat


----------



## Quat (4. April 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich hatte letztens einen Plausch mit einem Kollegen in dem er meinte das man 3 Monitore nur über eine Grafikkarte anschließen kann. Zudem sagte er das ein Mainboard zwar HDMI, DVI und VGA anbieten kann aber nur 2 dieser Schnittstellen genutzt werden kann weil eine Integrierte Grafikeinheit zu schwach sei um alle 3 zu befeuern.
> 
> ...


Dein Kollege wird hier auf die ramdac-Problematik abziehlen.
Bisher gallt; für jedes Bild ein ramdac, zusätzliche Bilder sind geklont oä.
Intel schweigt sich aus, wieviel ramdacs die IntelHD eines Celeron bereitstellt.
Schaut man sich aber Die-Fotos an, würd ich auf zwei tippen. Wenn ich also richtig liege, wären nur zwei getrännte Bilder möglich. Ein dritter Monitör, falls überhaubt möglich, wär dann nur geklont.


----------



## Merrel (4. April 2015)

Okay und wie sieht es in der Pentium Spate aus?


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2015)

Beim Pentium ist die gleiche IntelHD verbaut. 
Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, baust du eine kleine AMD-Grafikkarte ein und nutzt Eyefinity.


----------



## Quat (5. April 2015)

Setzt Eyefinity nicht auf DisplayPort? Zumindest zu Beginn, sind sie ihr Problem mit den ebenfalls nur 2 RAMDACs dadurch umgangen.
Wenn es denn unbedingt 3 Monitore sein müßen, würd ich mal schauen, ob man auf dem Board zwei untersciedliche Grafikkerne betreiben kann. Also funktioniert die IGP mit einer dazu gesteckten Graka zusammen. Nicht jedes BIOS gestattet die doppelte Aktivierung, sehr oft nur entweder oder.

PS.: Meine 970 kann drei Monitore getrennt ansteuern. Vielleicht hat ja jemand mit günstigeren Grakas Erfahrung oder kann testen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich hatte letztens einen Plausch mit einem Kollegen in dem er meinte das man 3 Monitore nur über eine Grafikkarte anschließen kann. Zudem sagte er das ein Mainboard zwar HDMI, DVI und VGA anbieten kann aber nur 2 dieser Schnittstellen genutzt werden kann weil eine Integrierte Grafikeinheit zu schwach sei um alle 3 zu befeuern.
> 
> ...



Alles Käse, was er sagte...

1. Kannst sehr wohl Schirme an die Onboard _UND_ externe Grafikkarte anschließen.
Das macht auch Sinn, da du so den Single Screen Idle Modus der Grafikkarte auch wirklich nutzen kannst!
Ergo: Du schließt einen Schirm an die Grafikkarte an.
Und die anderen an die onboard Grafikeinheit.

2. Lade dir mal das Handbuch von deinem Board runter.
Da steht drin, wieviele Schirme du nutzen kannst.
Ein Intel i3-i7 sollte 3 Schirme können, genaueres steht im Manual.
Die AMD Kaveris können sogar 4 Schirme.

Allerdings: Wirklich toll ist die Intel IGP wirklich nicht, die AMD IGPs sind da schon deutlich besser!
Zum Teil auch spürbar, im 2D Betrieb.

Bezüglich 3D ist es so, dass du nur ein Primäres Gerät hast.

Sprich:
Die Primäre Grafikkarte berechnet das Bild. Und alle anderen Grafikkarten stellen es nur dar...
Bei AMD Grafikkarten musst du in diesem Falle aber das Zerocore Feature ausschalten, da es sonst zu einem Vertauschen der Primären Geräte kommt, was sehr unpraktisch ist...



Merrel schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hatte da jetzt mal an den billigsten Celeron des 1150 Sockels gedacht. Der soll 3 Monitore in Full HD (60 Herz) anzeigen lassen.


Nimm dafür lieber was von AMD.

Ich hatte den Celeron G1820 auch mal 'ne Zeit lang und hab auch die Onboard Grafik genutzt.

Fazit:
Das Teil ist einfach Schrott und macht überhaupt keinen Spass.
Und ist mit 2 Schirmen schon reichlich überfordert...

Also für das, was du hier vor hast, nicht die beste Lösung.
Für dein Vorhaben würde ich eher diese CPU empfehlen:
AMD A6-7400K Black Edition, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (AD740KYBJABOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du 'nen bisserl mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast, aber besser eine von denen:
AMD A8-7650K Black Edition, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (AD765KXBJABOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD A10-7700K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD770KXBJABOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Quat (14. April 2015)

Hab gerade im Datenblatt für die 7er Chipsätze lesen müssen und dabei auch dieses gefunden, Abschnitt 5.28.4:

Multiple Display Configurations
The following multiple display configuration modes are supported (with appropriate 
driver software):
• Single Display is a mode with one display interface activated to display the output 
to one display device.
• Intel Display Clone is a mode with two or three display interface activated to drive 
the display content of same color depth setting but potentially different refresh rate 
and resolution settings to all the active display devices connected.
• Extended Desktop is a mode with two or three display interface activated to drive 
the content with potentially different color depth, refresh rate, and resolution 
settings on each of the active display devices connected.

Was die 7x-er können sollten die 85er auch können.
Extended Desktop ist unter anderem für HDMI,DVI,VGA und DisplayPort ausgewiesen.


----------



## lord_mogul (20. April 2015)

AMD (Eyefinity) bietet bis zu 6 Monitore per DisplayPort an einer Graka seit der HD5000 Reihe an, allerdings maximal 2 an nicht-DP (Also VGA, DVI, HDMI, etc)  (gab da auch ne spezielle Karte mit 6x Mini DP)
nVidia (Surround) unterstützt 3 Monitore an einer Karte seit Kepler (GTX 600 Reihe)
Matrox erzeugt mit dem TripleHead 2Go eine Art virtuellen Riesenmonitor ( 1 Verbindung zum Rechner, 3 Verbundungen zu Monitoren)
Es gibt die Möglichkeit Monitore mittels Daisy-Chain hintereinander zu hängen.
Soweit zu den Hardware Lösungen. (Es gibt auch noch Software-Möglichkeiten, z.B. per Netzwerkkabel oder Fernwartung)
 
Je nach Anwendungsfall (Multi-Monitor-Gaming, reine Multi-Monitor-Desktops) also entweder eine/zwei Grafikkarten, IGP + externe Graka oder spezielle Peripherie. Über die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen IGPs kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Aber ja, es gibt Möglichkeiten auch an einer IGP 3 Monitore zu betreiben, theoretisch sogar an einem einzelnen Anschluss.

OT: Ich betreibe derzeit 2 Monitore an meiner GTX 660 Ti und einen an meiner integrierten HD4000.
Hatte in der Vergangenheit aber auch schon abenteuerlichere  Kombinationen laufen (Geforce 8800 GT + Geforce 7300 GT, Geforce 2 MX +  Number 9 Imagine + ATi Rage)


----------

